# i think i found a good buck



## mamato3 (Jul 30, 2011)

Im really liking his length he should improve my girls and my bucks babies. I need to ask for more shots. But im already smitten over his look and color. Im hoping to be shopping for a buckling this spring to so if there is any faults on him i can make sure the new buckling can work on it. Im still learning whats good. Is there a site that shows what to look for. He is a heavy broken buckskin with blue eyes and is 1 and a half yrs old. I go Tuesday to look at him. He has Good measure farm and promisedland and a few others in his pedigree


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a nice buck. Good luck on your search. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a pretty...err handsome fellow!

He has good lines too but the one thing next to confirmation that I like to see in a buck is his dam's udder, because even if he has conformation points to improve upon with does he's bred with, the udder will be passed on as well and if his mama has a not so good udder, it's not worth the trouble to try and fix what he puts on his doelings.

Because the set up here is still new to me as well as others, we'll work on getting a thread specific to confirmation of different breeds. In the mean time this is what I see that needs correcting with him...
The first thing that jumped out at me was that he looks to have a steep rump, even with his hair covering, his tail is set lower than his hip points, if you have does with steep rumps, he likely may make it worse, not better with his kids, however breeding to improve kids is a gamble because even with a pair who has good form, you still may end up with a kid that doesn't turn out as you expect.


----------



## mamato3 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just know realized my user name has changed im a new member o no. I need to see if i can fix this. Im Tiffofmo. Thanks Liz i was thinking i seen something on here but i cant find it know


----------



## RandomGoats (Sep 14, 2012)

I would make sure you get some good pictures of his dams udder. He is very handsome looking though.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone will ask for those pics. Is his neck a little long or are they supposed to look like that. My bucks neck is short id say stubby next to his lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Long necks are a good thing. (=


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A ND dairy goat should have a long neck that is blended well into sharp withers and brisket. A short thick neck is not something you should see on a dairy goat. His neck length is a good attribute.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Handsome looking guy! Did you decide to get him?!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

and loose skin.
how old is he?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I want him. But we had to push the date back because of gas. So im trying to set a new date with her. If i dont get him hubby better watch out. I reminded him daily and everyday he told yep were going. The day before we were supposed to go he was like o shoot i forgot i dont think we will have the extra gas money to get him.
He is a yr and a half old and not sure about skin LilBleatsFarm.


----------

